
‘What Are the Limits of AI?’ Lewis Liu, CEO, Eigen Technologies - raleighm
https://www.artificiallawyer.com/2018/05/17/what-are-the-limits-of-ai-lewis-liu-ceo-eigen-technologies/
======
aurizon
We look down on the humble paramecium, we are so much smarter. What if we met
an AI or (Alien Intellect) that was as far above us, or more than we are above
the paramecium, with an IQ of, say:- 8,673,400? Would we even be able to
engage it is a dialog? Before you answer, think back to your last dialog with
a paramecium.

We may in fact create or encounter an AI of great intelligence - will they
chat with us or call the exterminator, or carry on without response?

